# المنتديات الخاصة > منتدى الوظائف الشاغرة >  محلات جبس وديكور في ابوظبي

## فهمي سامر

*محلات جبس وديكور في ابوظبي*


*معظم محلات جبس في ابوظبي  تتواجد في شارع المقابل لبلدية أبوظبي، وكذلك في شارع الشهامة، ولكن يمكنك  مشاهدة والتواصل مع جميع محلات الجبس في أبوظبي من خلال تطبيق رفيق، بحيث  تقدر من التطبيق التواصل معها، مشاهده اعمالهم، ومشاهده آراء العملاء عنها.  ماعليك إلا تحمل التطبيق بالضغط على احد الروابط التالية:*
** ** 

*خريطة محلات  جبس في أبوظبي*
**

*محلات الجبس في أبوظبي*


*مظفر حسين لاعمال ديكور*

*ابو ظبي - شارع الظفره - المرور - بناية سعيد احمد سيف الرميثي ابوظبىمظفر حسين لاعمال ديكور , مؤسسة أجنبية.*
*024464920*

*انتر ديكور*

*ابو ظبي-شارع هزاع بن زايد - (معسكر آل نهيان ) مالك الفيلا : عبيد شعفان عبيد العامري -فيلا رقم1*
*0506431111*

*البا ديكور*

*ابو ظبي- منطقه النادى السياحى - بناية انترناشيونال كابيتال ترايدينغ*
*026441946*

*لامبراطوري ديكور*

*ابو ظبي-شارع المرور - بناية: مجموعة الشرق والغرب العالمية - ذ م م*
*026266626*

*موسسة القيصر لاعمال الديكور فرع ابوظبي*

*ابوظبي ـ شارع السلام ـ بناية خليفه حارب الخيلى*
*0506393939*

*زهور ابوظبي لاعمال الديكور*

*ابو ظبي - منطقة المصفح م 32/2 ق 42 - بناية يوسف علي راشد*

*الوان ابوظبى لاعمال الديكور*

*ابو ظبي- مدينة السلع- المنطقة الغربية - بناية على حمد المنصوري*

*وسوم محلات  جبس في ابوظبي*
*محلات جبس في ابوظبي*
*محلات ديكور في ابوظبي*

----------

